# 2 words...



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

High and Waist


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:

Simon Cowellesque


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

haha saw that pic and thought wtf seriously?

can't be comfortable lol :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You missed belt  :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You missed belt  :lol:


haha touche :roll:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe has has a very short body


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

LordG71 said:


> Maybe has has a very short body


If so, he will have to find some very high urinals or he'll splash everyone :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Bet he drives a MK2.....  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

haha short body and urinals.

MK2 how rude... :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The latest from Saville Row. :lol:


----------



## TT-Dave (Aug 3, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

I go along with Merlin ... needs to tuck his tie in also


----------

